# Access to clean Grey Waste Tank



## travelsRus (Mar 1, 2007)

We have a 2 year old Rapido 9066df and have never been able to get the "plug thing" out(which is in the garage) to put a hose in the waste tank and give it a proper cleaning. 

We asked Brownhills (Dealers) to loosen it for us as its very tight and didn't want to damage it but they replied that once it had been unscrewed it would always leak and said not to bother .Surely this cant be the case! 

Has anyone had problems with theirs - once initially unscrewed.

Advice much appreciated - as after 9 weeks in Spain it started to pong. We do use tank freshener but would like to give it a good old rinse out.

Chris


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*tight*

Hello,

Yes they can be very tight.

Just put some weight behind it.

Ours is the same. Will be fine.

TM


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

We used to clean ours out on a monthly basis because it had no traps so any resident waste would create a major stink! New van has traps so not doing it any more!
No problems at all.
But if you want really authoritative answer, ring Cak Tanks or supply a goodly percentage of these things.
Patrick


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Chris

Now you've got me puzzled. :? 

We have a 2011 7066DF, presumably similar to yours but our waste tank is completely inaccessible. Are you sure that the tank you can see from the garage is the waste tank? On ours that's the freshwater tank, the waste tank is forward of the freshwater tank and completely inaccessible without removing the freshwater tank first - unless someone else knows differently of course..................

I'd like to clean ours out on a regular basis as I have done on all our previous vans but it appears to be impossible.


----------



## travelsRus (Mar 1, 2007)

Just returned from Brownhills after a couple more repairs (under warranty). Asked if they could release the tank access plug things in the garage & said "yes no problem - we've improvised & made a special tool to release them as they're very tight". Laughed when we mentioned leaking & said 'they've got rubber seals - they won't leak'.

It shows it depends who you get on the day to sort out your problems.

Chris


----------

